# Orion or Viper?



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Which should i go with...i'm pushing a XXX 12". and i found the orion for 760 bucks...haven't seen a good price for a viper though.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

same amp inside so....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Mar 26 2004, 12:06 AM
> *same amp inside so....*


 ok..well what kind of prices are is the viper going for..i'll just get the cheapest since they are the same


----------



## ls123 (Sep 23, 2002)

What are your VC configurations? Viper is 2-ohm stable while Orion is 1-ohm stable.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ls123_@Mar 26 2004, 06:20 PM
> *What are your VC configurations? Viper is 2-ohm stable while Orion is 1-ohm stable.*


 planning on a 1 ohm load...so orion is good for me. I found a couple on ebay for pretty cheap, less then 500 i think.


----------



## DedicatedAudio (Nov 22, 2003)

Vipers are gonna be harder to find as time goes on, DEI has canceled the Viper Audio line. My pick would be the orion in your situation, both amps are very similar, not identical but close.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DedicatedAudio_@Mar 27 2004, 01:09 AM
> *Vipers are gonna be harder to find as time goes on, DEI has canceled the Viper Audio line. My pick would be the orion in your situation, both amps are very similar, not identical but close.*


 yea...i knew they were similar considering they are made by the same co. you know why they canceled it? i liked how there crossovers for there highs looked like the amps..would make for a nice install


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

What if I told you I can get you the new 2004 Autotek MX-3000.1 for $600 + shipping? :biggrin: 

3,000 watts RMS x 1 @ 2 Ohms


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by below30hertz_@Mar 30 2004, 12:04 AM
> *What if I told you I can get you the new 2004 Autotek MX-3000.1 for $600 + shipping? :biggrin:
> 
> 3,000 watts RMS x 1 @ 2 Ohms *


 i'd say that wouldn't work on my 1-ohm setup...


----------



## DedicatedAudio (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+Mar 27 2004, 02:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1ofaknd @ Mar 27 2004, 02:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--DedicatedAudio_@Mar 27 2004, 01:09 AM
> *Vipers are gonna be harder to find  as time goes on, DEI has canceled the Viper Audio line. My pick would be the orion in your situation, both amps are very similar, not identical but close.*


yea...i knew they were similar considering they are made by the same co. you know why they canceled it? i liked how there crossovers for there highs looked like the amps..would make for a nice install [/b][/quote]
Our rep told us they were canceled because they were too much similarities between the Directed Audio line and Viper audio line. Now why the hell they canceled the better looking of the two and why they deleted the dei 2400d is beyond me as well


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+Mar 29 2004, 11:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1ofaknd @ Mar 29 2004, 11:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--below30hertz_@Mar 30 2004, 12:04 AM
> *What if I told you I can get you the new 2004 Autotek MX-3000.1 for $600 + shipping? :biggrin:
> 
> 3,000 watts RMS x 1 @ 2 Ohms *


i'd say that wouldn't work on my 1-ohm setup...[/b][/quote]
I think I can do $500 + shipping on the Orion 2500D then. Just to let you know, all of the Orion Class D amps do not come with a bass remote and it is an extra cost of $50 I believe.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by below30hertz+Mar 30 2004, 07:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (below30hertz @ Mar 30 2004, 07:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I can do $500 + shipping on the Orion 2500D then. Just to let you know, all of the Orion Class D amps do not come with a bass remote and it is an extra cost of $50 I believe.[/b][/quote]
well hey im looking for a nice brand and nice priced, 1500-1800w @1ohm amp. hook it up


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by below30hertz+Mar 30 2004, 08:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (below30hertz @ Mar 30 2004, 08:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I can do $500 + shipping on the Orion 2500D then. Just to let you know, all of the Orion Class D amps do not come with a bass remote and it is an extra cost of $50 I believe.[/b][/quote]
that's not bad...about 75-100 cheaper then what i was gonna get it for...what' shipping like 50-60?


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

leave that new autotek alone, they suk, 



I got an hifonic hercules XI $400 .u can not beat that.


----------



## BDYDRPD (Dec 20, 2003)

What is the Orion 2500D rated at 4 ohms for usac


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Mar 31 2004, 12:17 AM
> *leave that new autotek alone, they suk,
> 
> 
> ...


 And your proof is what? Yea, that's what I thought...show us proof or shut up.  

*BuThatsaCHRYSLER*, what do you consider a "nice price"?

*1ofaknd*, I believe shipping is $30-$40.


----------



## DedicatedAudio (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BDYDRPD_@Mar 31 2004, 08:27 AM
> *What is the Orion 2500D rated at 4 ohms for usac*


 1200 @ 4 ohm


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by below30hertz_@Mar 31 2004, 11:10 AM
> *1ofaknd, I believe shipping is $30-$40.*


 that's cool man...i'm gonna hit you up in 2-3 weeks. I've got a buyer for my astro so after that works out.....$$$


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DedicatedAudio+Mar 31 2004, 11:49 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DedicatedAudio @ Mar 31 2004, 11:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BDYDRPD_@Mar 31 2004, 08:27 AM
> *What is the Orion 2500D rated at 4 ohms for usac*


1200 @ 4 ohm[/b][/quote]
And just think, with my amps, USAC says I have 1200 watts and it will disown a 2500D with room to spare LOL


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+Mar 31 2004, 12:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ibanender @ Mar 31 2004, 12:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And just think, with my amps, USAC says I have 1200 watts and it will disown a 2500D with room to spare LOL[/b][/quote]
and your amp would be.....??


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+Mar 31 2004, 10:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ibanender @ Mar 31 2004, 10:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And just think, with my amps, USAC says I have 1200 watts and it will disown a 2500D with room to spare LOL[/b][/quote]
Whatcha got monkey boy?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by below30hertz+Mar 31 2004, 10:10 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (below30hertz @ Mar 31 2004, 10:10 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lbx2g_@Mar 31 2004, 12:17 AM
> *leave that new autotek alone, they suk,
> 
> 
> ...


And your proof is what? Yea, that's what I thought...show us proof or shut up.  

*BuThatsaCHRYSLER*, what do you consider a "nice price"?

*1ofaknd*, I believe shipping is $30-$40.[/b][/quote]
300-330


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER+Mar 31 2004, 10:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BuThatsaCHRYSLER @ Mar 31 2004, 10:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


300-330[/b][/quote]
Does that include shipping or no?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by below30hertz+Mar 31 2004, 11:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (below30hertz @ Mar 31 2004, 11:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatcha got monkey boy? [/b][/quote]
I've got 2 Tru Technology H1's, which is the same as a single SH1. Either way, its a 1200 watt rating in USAC and I've tested mine doing an ACTUAL 5202 watts in car. I dont care what the amp rating is, rarely do they do it in car during play. I tested a Directed 2400D (same thing as a 2500D but with slightly different output transistors to take more current on a 1 ohm load) and your not gonna get more than 1200-1400 watts of actual REAL power out of that amp. I'm not saying its a bad amp, I'm just saying I've tested 5 amps that have met or exceeded rated power in car. Power ratings aren't done in car. I don't care what amp you have, who made it, or how much power you think it does, more than likely your getting 60-75% of rated RMS (not peak) power in car. 



Last edited by ibanender at Apr 1 2004, 12:53 PM


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+Apr 1 2004, 10:50 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ibanender @ Apr 1 2004, 10:50 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got 2 Tru Technology H1's, which is the same as a single SH1. Either way, its a 1200 watt rating in USAC and I've tested mine doing an ACTUAL 5202 watts in car. I dont care what the amp rating is, rarely do they do it in car during play. I tested a Directed 2400D (same thing as a 2500D but with slightly different output transistors to take more current on a 1 ohm load) and your not gonna get more than 1200-1400 watts of actual REAL power out of that amp. I'm not saying its a bad amp, I'm just saying I've tested 5 amps that have met or exceeded rated power in car. Power ratings aren't done in car. I don't care what amp you have, who made it, or how much power you think it does, more than likely your getting 60-75% of rated RMS (not peak) power in car.[/b][/quote]
Whoa, watch out now. I wasn't attacking you at all. I am huge in the car audio field, so you're not speaking to just any old n00b homie. I understand all of what you said and agree, and purchasing an amp because it says 5,000 watts PEAK is not something I rely on. Have you done any tests with the Autotek MX-3000.1?

PS - I referred to you as "monkey boy" because I know you are linked with dB Monkey. It was a simple joke.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

that's great and all...but i do not need 5000+ watts in my daily driver...hell my one 12" wouldn't take it anyways


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

Sorry homie. Just trying to clear up the misunderstanding. What's your budget for this amp? You can do better than the DEI and Viper...trust me. And to the guy saying Autotek sucks, the older MX-5000 took my friend to dB Drag World Finals not too long ago...now, what do you have to back up your words?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by below30hertz_@Apr 1 2004, 10:57 PM
> *Sorry homie. Just trying to clear up the misunderstanding. What's your budget for this amp? You can do better than the DEI and Viper...trust me. And to the guy saying Autotek sucks, the older MX-5000 took my friend to dB Drag World Finals not too long ago...now, what do you have to back up your words?*


 well..i'm gonna need around 2500 watts for a 12" XXX...at a 1 ohm load. my budget is pretty wide...i just don't need anything that im gonna have to run 10 extra batteries for...lol.


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+Apr 1 2004, 09:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1ofaknd @ Apr 1 2004, 09:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--below30hertz_@Apr 1 2004, 10:57 PM
> *Sorry homie. Just trying to clear up the misunderstanding. What's your budget for this amp? You can do better than the DEI and Viper...trust me. And to the guy saying Autotek sucks, the older MX-5000 took my friend to dB Drag World Finals not too long ago...now, what do you have to back up your words?*


well..i'm gonna need around 2500 watts for a 12" XXX...at a 1 ohm load. my budget is pretty wide...i just don't need anything that im gonna have to run 10 extra batteries for...lol.[/b][/quote]
Funny you say that. One, Viper and DEI are power hogs...especially DEI. Second, you are talking about 2500+ watts RMS...that ain't exactly a small system .


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by below30hertz+Apr 1 2004, 11:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (below30hertz @ Apr 1 2004, 11:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny you say that. One, Viper and DEI are power hogs...especially DEI. Second, you are talking about 2500+ watts RMS...that ain't exactly a small system .[/b][/quote]
well i've got a 3 extra batts to run, and a high output alt. i think that's enough for 2500 watts..(or 1200 as IB says) I haven't commited to an amp yet, that's why i was asking. I'm not aware of THAT many amps that produce that much power.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by below30hertz+Apr 1 2004, 09:38 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (below30hertz @ Apr 1 2004, 09:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that include shipping or no?[/b][/quote]
i got 350 funds wise, so shipping will be 20-25 anyway so nope it doesnt.


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by below30hertz_@Apr 1 2004, 09:57 PM
> *Sorry homie. Just trying to clear up the misunderstanding. What's your budget for this amp? You can do better than the DEI and Viper...trust me. And to the guy saying Autotek sucks, the older MX-5000 took my friend to dB Drag World Finals not too long ago...now, what do you have to back up your words?*


 uuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnn I was talkin about the new ones. :uh: THere old stuff is great. Those directed amps or DEI amps are good. THey made amp that what was installed on the TREO CSX that hit a 177.77. I would just go with an dei. but i still got that hifonics for sale pm me. THE hifonics is what most of the ppl use.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by below30hertz+Apr 1 2004, 06:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (below30hertz @ Apr 1 2004, 06:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, watch out now. I wasn't attacking you at all. I am huge in the car audio field, so you're not speaking to just any old n00b homie. I understand all of what you said and agree, and purchasing an amp because it says 5,000 watts PEAK is not something I rely on. Have you done any tests with the Autotek MX-3000.1?

PS - I referred to you as "monkey boy" because I know you are linked with dB Monkey. It was a simple joke.[/b][/quote]
I think you read into that a bit too far, I wasnt attacking you, just stating my experience.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Apr 2 2004, 01:51 AM
> *Those directed amps or DEI amps are good. THey made amp that what was installed on the TREO CSX that hit a 177.77. I would just go with an dei. but i still got that hifonics for sale pm me. THE hifonics is what most of the ppl use.*


 I dont know where you're pulling that number from, but no CSX has done a 177.77, they dont measure SPL to the hundredths, and the only vehicle to achieve a 177 on the old meters was using 16 CSX 12's on old DEI 1100D's. Besides, amps dont make things loud, in that van the box/interior did.

If most people include you only, then most people use Hifonics.


----------



## DedicatedAudio (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+Apr 2 2004, 11:42 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ibanender @ Apr 2 2004, 11:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lbx2g_@Apr 2 2004, 01:51 AM
> *Those directed amps or DEI amps  are good. THey made amp that what was installed on the TREO CSX that hit a 177.77. I would just go with an dei. but i still got that  hifonics for sale pm me. THE hifonics is what most of the ppl use.*


I dont know where you're pulling that number from, but no CSX has done a 177.77, they dont measure SPL to the hundredths, and the only vehicle to achieve a 177 on the old meters was using 16 CSX 12's on old DEI 1100D's. Besides, amps dont make things loud, in that van the box/interior did.

If most people include you only, then most people use Hifonics.[/b][/quote]
Termlabs will measure to the hundredth just has ot be selected in option, both new sensors and the old mics.

I think your statement about amps dont make things loud is a little broad. Install is where the majority of it is at dont get me wrong, but equipment has ALOT more to do with it then people think.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DedicatedAudio+Apr 2 2004, 02:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DedicatedAudio @ Apr 2 2004, 02:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Termlabs will measure to the hundredth just has ot be selected in option, both new sensors and the old mics.

I think your statement about amps dont make things loud is a little broad. Install is where the majority of it is at dont get me wrong, but equipment has ALOT more to do with it then people think.[/b][/quote]
I have a Termlab, I'm familiar with it, but they dont use to the hundredth in sanctioned events. Your install has more to do with it than power. I got a car at SBN up 6 dB by TAKING OUT an amp. If you make a proper install for how much power you have, you dont need more power, or adding more power wont make much of a difference. In high SPL cars I've seen people double power, double batteries, and gain a half dB. I've walked on people with 4 times the power I had. Its not the power you have, but how you use it.


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+Apr 3 2004, 08:47 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ibanender @ Apr 3 2004, 08:47 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Termlab, I'm familiar with it, but they dont use to the hundredth in sanctioned events. Your install has more to do with it than power. I got a car at SBN up 6 dB by TAKING OUT an amp. If you make a proper install for how much power you have, you dont need more power, or adding more power wont make much of a difference. In high SPL cars I've seen people double power, double batteries, and gain a half dB. I've walked on people with 4 times the power I had. Its not the power you have, but how you use it.[/b][/quote]
Can't dissagree with that last statement !


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

i kno it is all int the installl. I am just done with topic cus all u guys are agorant ass holes. I did say one i said they is what sub they where using. U guys think u are the shit. This is why i tend to say away from the internet audio forum. I would rather learn with trial and error. :angry: :uh:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Apr 3 2004, 07:30 PM
> *i kno it is all int the installl. I am just done with topic cus all u guys are agorant ass holes. I did say one i said they is what sub they where using. U guys think u are the shit. This is why i tend to say away from the internet audio forum. I would rather learn with trial and error.  :angry:  :uh:  *


ig·no·rant ( P ) Pronunciation Key (gnr-nt)
adj. 

1. Lacking education or knowledge. 

2. Showing or arising from a lack of education or knowledge: an ignorant mistake. 

3. Unaware or uninformed. 

So what your saying is, by having experience and posting the knowledge gained from trial and error, that makes us lacking education or knowledge? Before making an insult, consult the dictionary to insure your doing it properly. If you stay away from internet car audio forums, why are you posting or even looking for that matter? 



Last edited by ibanender at Apr 4 2004, 02:08 PM


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+Apr 4 2004, 01:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ibanender @ Apr 4 2004, 01:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lbx2g_@Apr 3 2004, 07:30 PM
> *i kno it is all int the installl. I am just done with topic cus all u guys are agorant ass holes. I did say one i said they is what sub they where using. U guys think u are the shit. This is why i tend to say away from the internet audio forum. I would rather learn with trial and error.  :angry:  :uh:  *


ig·no·rant ( P ) Pronunciation Key (gnr-nt)
adj. 

1. Lacking education or knowledge. 

2. Showing or arising from a lack of education or knowledge: an ignorant mistake. 

3. Unaware or uninformed. 

So what your saying is, by having experience and posting the knowledge gained from trial and error, that makes us lacking education or knowledge? Before making an insult, consult the dictionary to insure your doing it properly. If you stay away from internet car audio forums, why are you posting or even looking for that matter?[/b][/quote]
i believe he meant arogant


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Apr 3 2004, 05:30 PM
> *i kno it is all int the installl. I am just done with topic cus all u guys are agorant ass holes. I did say one i said they is what sub they where using. U guys think u are the shit. This is why i tend to say away from the internet audio forum. I would rather learn with trial and error. :angry: :uh: *


 Yea mane, we are by far way cooler than you and are the ultimate gurus of the car audio industry...:uh:. It would also help if you could actually type instead of your random gibberish. And afterall, it was you who started this and that equipment sucks.


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

no it was u with ur audio guru shit. I mean look at the other audio threads here and seee who says what. I mena i learn most of my shit form caraudio.com. THey are a lot more polite and help.

I can not type, shit hell half of the ppl here can't type.


but what ever dude if degrading ppl on the internet makes ur feel like u are a god of car audio well then u can have it.



U are the winkest link goodbye!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Apr 5 2004, 10:54 PM
> *I mena i learn most of my shit form caraudio.com.*


 I hope to God you don't base all of your knowledge off of forums...:uh:


----------



## ls123 (Sep 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by below30hertz+Apr 6 2004, 11:19 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (below30hertz @ Apr 6 2004, 11:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lbx2g_@Apr 5 2004, 10:54 PM
> *I mena i learn most of my shit form caraudio.com.*


I hope to God you don't base all of your knowledge off of forums...:uh:[/b][/quote]
LMAO...I agree.


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

*ls123*, where you been at homie?!


----------



## ls123 (Sep 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by below30hertz_@Apr 6 2004, 10:30 PM
> *ls123, where you been at homie?!*


 Sup *below30hertz*, man I have literally been swamped with work at the office. How's your system coming along? Are you still shootin' for Street B now that dB Drag added Street C?


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ls123+Apr 6 2004, 10:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ls123 @ Apr 6 2004, 10:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--below30hertz_@Apr 6 2004, 10:30 PM
> *ls123, where you been at homie?!*


Sup *below30hertz*, man I have literally been swamped with work at the office. How's your system coming along? Are you still shootin' for Street B now that dB Drag added Street C?[/b][/quote]
Yup. Gonna stick with the single 15", just 'cause I love the sound of it. I know I won't be winning to many competitions with a single 15" in a sedan and only using one amp, but hey, it's my daily driver too and I like it. Plans are to use a single Autotek MX-3000.1 and a single dB Drive PL15. We'll see what happens...what about you?


----------



## ls123 (Sep 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by below30hertz+Apr 7 2004, 10:50 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (below30hertz @ Apr 7 2004, 10:50 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. Gonna stick with the single 15", just 'cause I love the sound of it. I know I won't be winning to many competitions with a single 15" in a sedan and only using one amp, but hey, it's my daily driver too and I like it. Plans are to use a single Autotek MX-3000.1 and a single dB Drive PL15. We'll see what happens...what about you?[/b][/quote]
I sold a lot of equipment laying around my garage and my friends helped me tear out the unfinished wall (3-4 setup). I'm thinking of doing a NW setup...but still not sure yet. Or maybe I should go Street? :biggrin:


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ls123+Apr 7 2004, 09:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ls123 @ Apr 7 2004, 09:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sold a lot of equipment laying around my garage and my friends helped me tear out the unfinished wall (3-4 setup). I'm thinking of doing a NW setup...but still not sure yet. Or maybe I should go Street? :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Street is full of crazy ass people. Alot of the shit those people use aren't even daily drivers which makes it tough in my situation. It's fun though, but a tough class...whether it be A, B, or C.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by below30hertz+Apr 8 2004, 12:25 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (below30hertz @ Apr 8 2004, 12:25 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Street is full of crazy ass people. Alot of the shit those people use aren't even daily drivers which makes it tough in my situation. It's fun though, but a tough class...whether it be A, B, or C.[/b][/quote]
Its dB Drag, its a money game, the most money wins. Besides, nearly every car in drag is not a daily driver or at least not played daily.


----------



## DedicatedAudio (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+Apr 8 2004, 09:49 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ibanender @ Apr 8 2004, 09:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its dB Drag, its a money game, the most money wins. Besides, nearly every car in drag is not a daily driver or at least not played daily.[/b][/quote]
What happened to your " its all in the install" theory


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DedicatedAudio+Apr 8 2004, 09:10 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DedicatedAudio @ Apr 8 2004, 09:10 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happened to your " its all in the install" theory [/b][/quote]
Wood, carpet, fiberglass, etc. Whatever you use, it ain't free .


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

not all must most of knowledge. I mean come to Caraudio.com and u will see. I mean when u are talkin to a like 10 guys that are have been compeleting in the expert class, like loyld for example. I mean it kind of makes sense to listen to him. 

I mean i kno i am no where near the best. But below30 i am not sayin that u kno what u are talkin about but u just come off cocky and arogant. I mean u are cusin every one out if they do not think like u or if they have a different opinion than u do.


----------



## ls123 (Sep 23, 2002)

Caraudio.com is okay...but there's way too many newbies there. TermPro is MUCH better. For SQ, I'd probably go to ECA. For a mix of both...SIN.


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Apr 8 2004, 10:41 AM
> *not all must most of knowledge. I mean come to Caraudio.com and u will see. I mean when u are talkin to a like 10 guys that are have been compeleting in the expert class, like loyld for example. I mean it kind of makes sense to listen to him.
> 
> I mean i kno i am no where near the best. But below30 i am not sayin that u kno what u are talkin about but u just come off cocky and arogant. I mean u are cusin every one out if they do not think like u or if they have a different opinion than u do.*


 No offense, but caraudio.com is wack.....it used to be ok. But then there was an influx of newbs who came on saying " I am louder than you" "I do 200 dbs" "Your amp sucks" and then the place went to shit, and all the knowledgeable people left.

But since you like it so much, I suggest you go back. You've thrown this thread seriously off-topic and helped no one.


Oppinions are like assholes, everyone has one and they all stink. But if you try to deny FACT, you will be called on it........


----------



## ls123 (Sep 23, 2002)

Only people like Jeremy make forums cool, lol. :biggrin: 

Anyways, Street classes are really competitive. I guess I would classify under the groups of people who do not really daily-drive their SPL/competition vehicles (I have a daily-driver as well as a truck to tow stuff around).

I agree with *ibaneder* that dB Drag is turning into a "money game." But I think it's still fun even though I am not company-backed or have extreme amounts of money.


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ls123_@Apr 8 2004, 03:27 PM
> *Only people like Jeremy make forums cool, lol. :biggrin:
> 
> Anyways, Street classes are really competitive.  I guess I would classify under the groups of people who do not really daily-drive their SPL/competition vehicles (I have a daily-driver as well as a truck to tow stuff around).
> ...


Yes indeedy....I are the coolmaster :biggrin: haha

Edit: Cant take away from Sean though......When it comes to sheer ammounts of coolness he > I  :biggrin: 


Db drag has been about the money for a long time really. Only in the beginning was it ever really about the install. With the latest rules, it has only gotten worse. I did my best to help push it in a different direction. The addition of THE EXACT street class I advocated for still does not make up for the other poor decisions. But what can you do ?

Someday wayne harris will own everything.........


Imo, if.....
Quads reinstated
Some kind of cap on street amps
Take away walls in smax...

Db drag would have the best set of rules out there. But untill then.............................................................. 



Last edited by JeremyD at Apr 8 2004, 06:29 PM


----------



## ls123 (Sep 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JeremyD+Apr 8 2004, 06:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JeremyD @ Apr 8 2004, 06:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ls123_@Apr 8 2004, 03:27 PM
> *Only people like Jeremy make forums cool, lol. :biggrin:
> 
> Anyways, Street classes are really competitive.  I guess I would classify under the groups of people who do not really daily-drive their SPL/competition vehicles (I have a daily-driver as well as a truck to tow stuff around).
> ...


Yes indeedy....I are the coolmaster :biggrin: haha

Edit: Cant take away from Sean though......When it comes to sheer ammounts of coolness he > I  :biggrin: 


Db drag has been about the money for a long time really. Only in the beginning was it ever really about the install. With the latest rules, it has only gotten worse. I did my best to help push it in a different direction. The addition of THE EXACT street class I advocated for still does not make up for the other poor decisions. But what can you do ?

Someday wayne harris will own everything.........


Imo, if.....
Quads reinstated
Some kind of cap on street amps
Take away walls in smax...

Db drag would have the best set of rules out there. But untill then..............................................................[/b][/quote]
That's 'cause he builds monkeys....

Anyways, I like your "proposals" of how dB Drag could change to become a much better league. Yeah, it seems the recent rules have driven quite a # of competitors away from dB Drag (the quad-banning was a huge topic!).


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

Yea, amperage definitely needs to be regulated in Street as well. How is my broke ass supposed to go up against someone who has 6,000-8,000 watts or more? :uh:

It's taking me forever to save up for the Autotek MX-3000.1 and even when I do get it I will be dominated as soon as I hit the lanes.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Apr 8 2004, 12:41 PM
> *not all must most of knowledge. I mean come to Caraudio.com and u will see. I mean when u are talkin to a like 10 guys that are have been compeleting in the expert class, like loyld for example. I mean it kind of makes sense to listen to him.
> 
> I mean i kno i am no where near the best. But below30 i am not sayin that u kno what u are talkin about but u just come off cocky and arogant. I mean u are cusin every one out if they do not think like u or if they have a different opinion than u do.*


 Here's a shocker for ya.... the 10 guys competing in Expert class, are SQ people, not SPL. They know low power, they know how to make it sound good and have linear response. What they know best doesn't do much for most people and their daily systems and street beaters. For trouble shooting, they can be great, but for most people I deal with, they would be of no help.

Want another shocker? How about that loydl guy.... not only is he a close personal friend of mine, he's also an EMPLOYEE of mine. We are nearly one in the same.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by below30hertz_@Apr 8 2004, 09:44 PM
> *Yea, amperage definitely needs to be regulated in Street as well. How is my broke ass supposed to go up against someone who has 6,000-8,000 watts or more? :uh:
> 
> It's taking me forever to save up for the Autotek MX-3000.1 and even when I do get it I will be dominated as soon as I hit the lanes. *


 The thing is..... somebody may have "6000-8000 watts" but they aren't scraping that power. I got a Street B car louder at SBN by TAKING OUT an amp. Do you honestly thing 400 amps of draw on a battery without the car running is gonna hold voltage? I tested several modded D2's while at SBN, all did in the 1600 watt range of real power. More amps dont equal louder, especially in a street car. I know the secrets to Street, but nobody seems to listen to me.


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+Apr 10 2004, 07:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ibanender @ Apr 10 2004, 07:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--below30hertz_@Apr 8 2004, 09:44 PM
> *Yea, amperage definitely needs to be regulated in Street as well. How is my broke ass supposed to go up against someone who has 6,000-8,000 watts or more? :uh:
> 
> It's taking me forever to save up for the Autotek MX-3000.1 and even when I do get it I will be dominated as soon as I hit the lanes. *


The thing is..... somebody may have "6000-8000 watts" but they aren't scraping that power. I got a Street B car louder at SBN by TAKING OUT an amp. Do you honestly thing 400 amps of draw on a battery without the car running is gonna hold voltage? I tested several modded D2's while at SBN, all did in the 1600 watt range of real power. More amps dont equal louder, especially in a street car. I know the secrets to Street, but nobody seems to listen to me.[/b][/quote]
please tell me these secrets and ill listen


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91lacdeville_@Apr 10 2004, 07:07 PM
> *
> please tell me these secrets and ill listen*


 Ya me too..............

:biggrin:


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+Apr 10 2004, 06:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ibanender @ Apr 10 2004, 06:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--below30hertz_@Apr 8 2004, 09:44 PM
> *Yea, amperage definitely needs to be regulated in Street as well. How is my broke ass supposed to go up against someone who has 6,000-8,000 watts or more? :uh:
> 
> It's taking me forever to save up for the Autotek MX-3000.1 and even when I do get it I will be dominated as soon as I hit the lanes. *


The thing is..... somebody may have "6000-8000 watts" but they aren't scraping that power. I got a Street B car louder at SBN by TAKING OUT an amp. Do you honestly thing 400 amps of draw on a battery without the car running is gonna hold voltage? I tested several modded D2's while at SBN, all did in the 1600 watt range of real power. More amps dont equal louder, especially in a street car. I know the secrets to Street, but nobody seems to listen to me.[/b][/quote]
Yea, it's called a CRX or any other small European hatchback you can think of. And who were you in Steet B? I watched all of Street elimination at SBN...B was 149.1 dB by Terry I think. 



Last edited by below30hertz at Apr 11 2004, 08:17 AM


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by below30hertz+Apr 11 2004, 10:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (below30hertz @ Apr 11 2004, 10:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, it's called a CRX or any other small European hatchback you can think of. And who were you in Steet B? I watched all of Street elimination at SBN...B was 149.1 dB by Terry I think.[/b][/quote]
Explorers and Cherokees are where its at, not CRX's. The guy running my sub in Street B was Justin Tremblay. I wasn't in the lane much. I can't tell all my secrets, its how I"m making my street people louder than everybody else.


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+Apr 11 2004, 04:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ibanender @ Apr 11 2004, 04:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Explorers and Cherokees are where its at, not CRX's. The guy running my sub in Street B was Justin Tremblay. I wasn't in the lane much. I can't tell all my secrets, its how I"m making my street people louder than everybody else.[/b][/quote]
can i be part of you street of i ever save enough money to buy some of your subs


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+Apr 11 2004, 03:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ibanender @ Apr 11 2004, 03:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Explorers and Cherokees are where its at, not CRX's. The guy running my sub in Street B was Justin Tremblay. I wasn't in the lane much. I can't tell all my secrets, its how I"m making my street people louder than everybody else.[/b][/quote]
Not asking for the secrets, don't worry. Eric Coutler and the Exploder is an exception ...haha. Funny thing is, my younger brother is about to get one of the same models Eric uses, but I believe a 1993. I told him he has to let me have some fun with that truck...it has madd potential as competitors like Eric has shown us all. But, what vehicles of yours were in the lanes for B?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by below30hertz+Apr 11 2004, 08:31 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (below30hertz @ Apr 11 2004, 08:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not asking for the secrets, don't worry. Eric Coutler and the Exploder is an exception ...haha. Funny thing is, my younger brother is about to get one of the same models Eric uses, but I believe a 1993. I told him he has to let me have some fun with that truck...it has madd potential as competitors like Eric has shown us all. But, what vehicles of yours were in the lanes for B?[/b][/quote]
Justin was the only one I had in there since I didnt have coils to make the production units for the others that have paid. He was using a prototype, it was put in Saturday, and played Saturday. There is LOADS of things to play with on that car so its got potential.


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+Apr 11 2004, 09:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ibanender @ Apr 11 2004, 09:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Justin was the only one I had in there since I didnt have coils to make the production units for the others that have paid. He was using a prototype, it was put in Saturday, and played Saturday. There is LOADS of things to play with on that car so its got potential.[/b][/quote]
Sorry I ask so many questions, but what car was used?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by below30hertz+Apr 12 2004, 04:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (below30hertz @ Apr 12 2004, 04:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I ask so many questions, but what car was used?[/b][/quote]
It was a primer CRX with a rough lookin interior. He got the car 2 weeks before SBN and it was spray painted like a cheetah.


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+Apr 13 2004, 10:54 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ibanender @ Apr 13 2004, 10:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a primer CRX with a rough lookin interior. He got the car 2 weeks before SBN and it was spray painted like a cheetah.[/b][/quote]
The infamous CRX . Cheetah? That's hilarious! Somehow I don't quite remember it though. I must have been out of it I guess...I was tired and the sun felt good .


----------



## DedicatedAudio (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+Apr 11 2004, 04:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ibanender @ Apr 11 2004, 04:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Explorers and Cherokees are where its at, not CRX's. The guy running my sub in Street B was Justin Tremblay. I wasn't in the lane much. I can't tell all my secrets, its how I"m making my street people louder than everybody else.[/b][/quote]
Didnt he only do like a 45?


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DedicatedAudio+Apr 13 2004, 06:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DedicatedAudio @ Apr 13 2004, 06:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didnt he only do like a 45? [/b][/quote]
Yea, 145.X...


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DedicatedAudio+Apr 13 2004, 08:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DedicatedAudio @ Apr 13 2004, 08:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didnt he only do like a 45? [/b][/quote]
146.3 was his best score, which they take the lowest as the official. Now remember, this was installed hours before competing, THE WHOLE THING, wiring, box, all of it. His box literally moves 3" across the floor on a burp, he has 1 amp doing 1600 watts, everybody else has 2 amps. He got 4th out of 8 at SBN in a car literally thrown together, vs cars they've been working on all winter. Personally, I think thats pretty good. Also remember this is on a Termlab sensor in Street B. The car can not be running, they can only have the battery under the hood, and very few people break a 170 on that meter.


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

One amp, hell yea...that's like me all the way!


----------



## DedicatedAudio (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+Apr 14 2004, 12:00 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ibanender @ Apr 14 2004, 12:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


146.3 was his best score, which they take the lowest as the official. Now remember, this was installed hours before competing, THE WHOLE THING, wiring, box, all of it. His box literally moves 3" across the floor on a burp, he has 1 amp doing 1600 watts, everybody else has 2 amps. He got 4th out of 8 at SBN in a car literally thrown together, vs cars they've been working on all winter. Personally, I think thats pretty good. Also remember this is on a Termlab sensor in Street B. The car can not be running, they can only have the battery under the hood, and very few people break a 170 on that meter.[/b][/quote]
I own a termpro, their rough on your feelings thats for sure. My g/f has an integra doind 47-48 with a vr1000d. Looking to play with it and see if she cant get to a 50. Still the stock pos honda battery too


----------



## IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS (Nov 28, 2003)

I just had to come in here and read all of this where I can dream about having an amp again


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS_@Apr 18 2004, 11:41 AM
> *I just had to come in here and read all of this where I can dream about having an amp again *


 I've got a car, that's about all I've got to my name. :uh: :angry:


----------



## DedicatedAudio (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by below30hertz+Apr 18 2004, 09:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (below30hertz @ Apr 18 2004, 09:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS_@Apr 18 2004, 11:41 AM
> *I just had to come in here and read all of this where I can dream about having an amp again  *


I've got a car, that's about all I've got to my name. :uh: :angry:[/b][/quote]
cant build rome in a day. Piece that shit together


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by below30hertz+Apr 18 2004, 10:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (below30hertz @ Apr 18 2004, 10:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS_@Apr 18 2004, 11:41 AM
> *I just had to come in here and read all of this where I can dream about having an amp again  *


I've got a car, that's about all I've got to my name. :uh: :angry:[/b][/quote]
This is what I'm working on, with 2.5 weeks till a 3X to take it to. THAT is whats done.


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+Apr 19 2004, 07:58 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ibanender @ Apr 19 2004, 07:58 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I'm working on, with 2.5 weeks till a 3X to take it to. THAT is whats done.








[/b][/quote]
Your windshield cost more than my car...haha. 



Last edited by below30hertz at Apr 19 2004, 10:53 AM


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by below30hertz+Apr 19 2004, 12:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (below30hertz @ Apr 19 2004, 12:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your windshield cost more than my car...haha.[/b][/quote]
You're not the first person to tell me that LOL. I've got more labor in my windshield than most people do in their whole system.


----------



## IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by below30hertz+Apr 18 2004, 09:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (below30hertz @ Apr 18 2004, 09:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS_@Apr 18 2004, 11:41 AM
> *I just had to come in here and read all of this where I can dream about having an amp again  *


I've got a car, that's about all I've got to my name. :uh: :angry:[/b][/quote]
Well I have the car with the subs and everything but the amp... lol... mine died


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS+Apr 19 2004, 10:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS @ Apr 19 2004, 10:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I have the car with the subs and everything but the amp... lol... mine died [/b][/quote]
Kinda the same situation here. Cost too much to repair so I'm beginning to save for my new project.


----------



## IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by below30hertz+Apr 20 2004, 04:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (below30hertz @ Apr 20 2004, 04:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda the same situation here. Cost too much to repair so I'm beginning to save for my new project.[/b][/quote]
Welllll it looks like my waiting will be over as of tomorrow.... at least I hope :cheesy:


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS+Apr 20 2004, 07:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS @ Apr 20 2004, 07:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welllll it looks like my waiting will be over as of tomorrow.... at least I hope :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
How so?


----------



## IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by below30hertz+Apr 21 2004, 12:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (below30hertz @ Apr 21 2004, 12:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How so?[/b][/quote]
Well I thought I was getting my amp today... BUT I did not  I did get my new alarm in though :cheesy:


----------

